# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  Blind Love

## Princess

مرحبا ...

.. من فلسفات  افلاطون في الحب .. حينما قال معبرا عنه:
الحب اعمى..!

فعلا .. فمنذ متى قد ابصر الحب في دروب  العاشقين !؟








احد تجاربي المبتدأه في التصوير 
 على فكرة ارنوبي بدون عيون اساسا مو تلاعب  بالفوتو
 طاحت عيون منه من فتره وصار اعور قمت شلعت العيون  الثانيه << مجرمة 

موفقين  
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

تصوير رائع فعلا ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..


تحياتي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*حلوه فكرة التصوير 
تسلم لي المبدعات*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

ما شااء الله علييك ..
ابدااع مميز 
لا شي جديد علييك الابدااع ..
موفقه بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 

بالتوفيق يا الغلااا

----------


## Hussain.T

وآأإوويشن..!!!

حلو حلو حلو..

مببدعه معلمتي..

بس الدقه مو وآضحه مرهـ..

^_^

يعطيك ربي ألف عآأإفيه..

----------

